# Training boards



## amva.automation (13 Juli 2019)

*Training boards (Siemens Simatic, Weintek)*

*TRAINING BOARDS*
      We are a startup company AMVA Automation and we are developing and manufacturing training boards for programming SPS, HMI, SCADA, GPRS, .... Our training boards are suitable for both beginners and experienced programmers.

We manufacture training boards with the equipment of all major manufacturers:
- SPS/PLC (Siemens, Schneider Electric, Raspberry, Beckhoff)
- HMI (Siemens, Weintek, Schneder Electric)
- SCADA (Proficy iFix, Siemens WINCC)

The basic board *AMVA.S71212.W8050i BASIC*:



*SIEMENS SIMATIC S7-1200 PLC (CPU 121**2**C):*
Siemens Simatic S7-1212 DC/DC/Rly (8DI/6DI/2AI)


*HMI Weintek MT8050i 4.3''*
 4.3" 480x272 TFT LCD, Ethernet Port (10/100 Base-T), IP65, 24VDC


*Industrial Switch Moxa EDS205*
10/100BaseT(X), 24VDC


*Power Supply MeanWell 24VDC/2A*


*Digital Inputs (24VDC)*
Managed with ON/OFF switch or 4mm laboratory sockets (24VDC)


*Digital outputs (24VDC)*
Outputs status display on green LED or 4mm laboratory sockets (24VDC)


*Analogn inputs (0..10VDC)*
4mm laboratory sockets
*Dimensions (W x H x D): 430mm x 500mm x 250mm*

A wide variety of exercises can be performed:
- programming SPS 
- creating applications on the HMI 
- use of industrial communication protocols (Profinet, ModbusTCP, Profibus, ...)
- creating basic telemetry projects with GPRS mobile routers
- leraning basics of SCADA and OPC drivers 

Find it on:https://www.ebay.de/itm/223575041336

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We also recommend using our additional training boards in conjunction with basic boards:


_AMVA Semaphore Basic_
_AMVA Level meter Basic_
_AMVA Pumping station Basic_
_AMVA Water Treatment plant_
_AMVA Conveyor_
 

Contact us on info@amva-automation.com or
visit our website www.amva-automation.com


----------



## Captain Future (16 Juli 2019)

Very nice but I have two Questions


1. Do you have a photo of the backside ?


2. Buy frames without devices.
    No PLC, no power supply etc. but with switches, plugs and sockets

regards


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juli 2019)

> visit our website www.amva-automation.com



..........



> This web page is under construction.


----------



## amva.automation (17 Juli 2019)

Hello,

yes we can provide the frames without the devices like PLC, HMI, etc. Contact us on info@amva-automation.com

We are very sorry for the delay but our web site is still under construction, it should be done next week.

Best regards


----------



## amva.automation (25 Juli 2019)

Dear guests,

our website www.amva-automation.com is starting to get shape. 

We are also developing new training boards wich will come out soon and the base of these boards will be microcontroller.

Best regards from AMVA Automation


----------

